# I am a man, but I can change, if I have to, I guess.



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Amen


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Resistance is futile..........


----------



## SpringCrkAromas (Aug 21, 2005)

Gotta love Red Green


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Oh, I guessed it was something to do with being vegan...


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Irish Pixie said:


> Oh, I guessed it was something to do with being vegan...


Is this name-calling? I am not a vegan.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Is this name-calling? I am not a vegan.


I thought you only eat a plant based diet?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> Is this name-calling? I am not a vegan.





Cabin Fever said:


> Peirogies are really good. Nowadays, our *vegan "potato" replacement* is oil-less shredded potatoes browned to a crisp in a non-stick panini press. Also known as potato waffles.





Cabin Fever said:


> @Nsoitgoes, thanks for the explanations and discussion of your experiences with a keto diet. I really appreciate it.
> 
> For me, it almost seems that I've been on a keto plan for my entire life. I've eaten more than my share of well marbled meat, eggs, bacon, Spam, whole milk, ice cream, etc. I believe my poor eating habits (ie, the Western diet) is what got me to the point I was at....overweight, high BP, high cholesterol, and pre-diabetes. For me, eating even more of this stuff to help my situation is just counter-intuitive. I do understand how a keto diet, with its low carb policy, can help to reverse Type 2 diabetes and even cause weigh loss. I am glad it's working for you.
> 
> ...





Cabin Fever said:


> 1. I don't own a cellphone, smartphone, or anything made by Apple.
> 
> 2. I have no idea what SnapChat, Instagram, or Twitter are.
> 
> 3. *I have been eating a vegan diet for six months* and plan to continue it for a lifetime (for health, not philosophical, reasons)


Nope, no name calling at all since you have called yourself vegan.


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

*FOR PRESIDENT 2020*


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

painterswife said:


> I thought you only eat a plant based diet?


Yes, we eat a whole food, plant-based diet. Typically, a vegan has a philosophical bias or belief against using and consuming animal products. We have no such bias or belief. We still use and buy leather shoes, belts, and gun holsters.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Why would any real man want to change? Manliness is like anything else. If you don't use it you lose it. First your wife balks when you order her to do the dishes, mow the yard, plow the garden, or wash your truck. If you don't stop it there by smacking her back into compliance, pretty soon you find yourself limiting your beer intake, not peeing in the yard, and you forget how to clean fish.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Yes, we eat a whole food, plant-based diet. Typically, a vegan has a philosophical bias or belief against using and consuming animal products. We have no such bias or belief. We still use and buy leather shoes, belts, and gun holsters.


A distinction with out a difference. Some might make that distinction but most do not. You eat a vegan diet. That is vegan to me.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> Yes, we eat a whole food, plant-based diet.


That would be a "vegetarian".


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> A distinction *with out a difference*.


That's incorrect.
He's already told you the difference.



painterswife said:


> Some might make that distinction but *most do no*t. You eat a vegan diet. That is vegan *to me*.


That's your opinion.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

painterswife said:


> A distinction with out a difference. Some might make that distinction but most do not. You eat a vegan diet. That is vegan to me.


There is a distinction between veganism and living a WFPB lifestyle. For instance vegans use oil to cook, consume refined wheat flour, white rice, refined sugar. as much salt as they want, drink sodas, etc. A compliant WFPB-person tries not to consume any of those (and other) items.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> There is a distinction between veganism and living a WFPB lifestyle. For instance vegans use oil to cook, consume refined wheat flour, white rice, refined sugar. as much salt as they want, drink sodas, etc. A compliant WFPB-person tries not to consume any of those (and other) items.


Well your own words say you eat vegan. You can't blame others for believing them.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> There is a distinction between veganism and living a WFPB lifestyle. For instance vegans use oil to cook, consume refined wheat flour, white rice, refined sugar. as much salt as they want, drink sodas, etc. A compliant WFPB-person tries not to consume any of those (and other) items.


Why do you repeatedly refer to your diet as vegan? I found many more references...


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

There's no real shame to being a Vegan. Probably easy to work on.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Well your own words say you *eat *vegan. You can't blame others for believing them.


*Eating* "vegan" isn't the same as saying you *are* "Vegan".



Irish Pixie said:


> Why do you repeatedly refer to your *diet* as vegan?


"Diet" isn't "self".




Irish Pixie said:


> I found *many more references*...


Do any actually *say* "I'm Vegan"?
Curious minds want to know


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Screw that, I'm not changing. I'm watching Anaheim 2 tomorrow night while eating a rib steak.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Does everything have to evolve into an unrelated argument????? Must be the incoming storm. 

PBS took Red Green off the air here.  Hubby and I loved that show. We know someone from Canada who hated it. He said he felt it portrayed Canadian men in a bad light. I told him I saw several shows before I realized they were set in Canada. I said I thought that was just a make-do man from anywhere. I had to stop hubby from applying a couple 'Possum Van improvements to my van! But I admit the parallel parking device was pretty "handy".


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm not changing, Wednesday morning 9am at the vet, had to put down a 16 yo. We shed quite a few tears. Built him an oak casket, dug him a grave and shed some more. A few more before we covered him up at dark.
We went to town for burgers for dogs beer, etc. Had a funeral. Later with beer poured a gallon of gas in the old cistern that we use and burn the trash off and lit that, delayed reaction and explosion which lifted up entire concrete top. Hay bale caught on fire.
Lost part of a bale.
Testosterone is good.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Bet you had to change your shorts after the explosion.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> Does everything have to evolve into an unrelated argument?????


Why would today be different?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

After all I have seen this week I am changing. I understand now its a necessity. First thing tomorrow when I wake up I will change out of my pajamas and into something else. Then I will get some change from my stash and go buy a paper. Then I am going to change my oil. Then I will change my pipe wrap that needs attention. 

One more change though. First Saturday off in a year (that's a big change) and I am planning on changing the channels when the cold snap hits about 10 AM.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

mreynolds said:


> After all I have seen this week I am changing. I understand now its a necessity. First thing tomorrow when I wake up I will change out of my pajamas and into something else. Then I will get some change from my stash and go buy a paper. Then I am going to change my oil. Then I will change my pipe wrap that needs attention.
> 
> One more change though. First Saturday off in a year (that's a big change) and I am planning on changing the channels when the cold snap hits about 10 AM.


You go wild man!!! Live on the edge.. LOL


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> Then I will get some change from my *stash* and go buy a *paper*. Then I am going to change my oil. Then I will change my *pipe *wrap that needs attention.


"Stash" "paper" "pipe" 
Is this some sort of hippie code?
(Not that *I* would know about any of that stuff)


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> "Stash" "paper" "pipe"
> Is this some sort of hippie code?
> (Not that *I* would know about any of that stuff)
> View attachment 73886



You know your grocer is onto you if she asks "Paper or pipe?"


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That would be a "vegetarian".


Aka: lousy hunter


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

CF and WIHH can call it whatever they like but it makes it very difficult to have them over for dinner. 

I will say that WIHH makes good applesauce. Lots of cinnamon.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Not to offend anybody, but my diet consists mostly of vegetarians.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am totally confused.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I find this topic "interesting".


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

I think im a vegan, all of my food eats a plant based diet.


----------



## hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Beef are plant based. Just one step up the ladder.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm a man, have no intention of changing that. I was born this way, I like it this way, and so do the ladies.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

I am happy this thread did not go the direction the title seemed to imply. There is something about entertaining the thought of getting parts cut off...


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I'm a man, have no intention of changing that. I was born this way, I like it this way, and so do the ladies.



And "How does that make you feeeelll?"


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Cornhusker said:


> Not to offend anybody, but my diet consists mostly of vegetarians.


Yes, true but Racoon is very good sometimes.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

mreynolds said:


> And "How does that make you feeeelll?"


It makes me feel really warm and fuzzy all over!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> It makes me feel really warm and fuzzy all over!



Ok, now I have some ink blots for you to look at.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Looks like an 8 oz ribeye steak, caramelized on the outside and rare in the center. Broccoli on the side of course.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Danaus29 said:


> Bet you had to change your shorts after the explosion.


Not at all, that was the biggest explosion I've created.
That is quite the damage for one gallon of gas.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

I must be tired. Skimming the title I thought, "why would a man want to change and bet his wife has something to say about that."

I highly covet the Possum Van.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I did a red green thing a few years ago.
it was on a foggy , no wind, day.
I doused my burn pile with about a quart of gasoline.
just then my wife called to me and said I had a phone call.
I took the call and talked about 15 minutes.
then I went back to my project.
I tossed a match at the pile and POOF.
the gas had dispersed along the ground in about a
sixty foot diameter circle around the pile.
I was standing in a one foot high blue flame.
luckily, it went out as fast as it ignited.
no need to go to the Dr. for a heart exam that day.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Danaus29 said:


> Does everything have to evolve into an unrelated argument????? Must be the incoming storm.
> 
> PBS took Red Green off the air here.  Hubby and I loved that show. We know someone from Canada who hated it. He said he felt it portrayed Canadian men in a bad light. I told him I saw several shows before I realized they were set in Canada. I said I thought that was just a make-do man from anywhere. I had to stop hubby from applying a couple 'Possum Van improvements to my van! But I admit the parallel parking device was pretty "handy".


We use to watch Red Green religiously when our kids were young. Not offered on tv here now either. It was one of the few shows that wasn't mean spirited or risque. Red Green is coming to our area soon and if the roads are good I'm gonna try to go...


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

One of our favourite shows. 

Red Green (or his alter ego, Steve Smith) cannot run for president. He is Canadian - even received the Order of Canada.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Nimrod said:


> CF and WIHH can call it whatever they like but it makes it very difficult to have them over for dinner.
> 
> I will say that WIHH makes good applesauce. Lots of cinnamon.


Hey we did Christmas celebration with one side of the family Paleo and the other side Vegan (ALL definitions apply) and everything turned out fine! Just takes some planning and a respect for differing points of view...


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

No big thing cooking for vegans. More bacon for me! Let them eat the cake.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

i swear so many of you people argue about the most retarded things.
So exactly what is this thread about, Cabin fever getting a sex change operation? Good for her....


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

emdeengee said:


> One of our favourite shows.
> 
> Red Green (or his alter ego, Steve Smith) cannot run for president. He is Canadian - even received the Order of Canada.


REALLY getting technical on a joke?
first : its a joke only requires a 5 second chuckle and scroll on to the next post no deep thought required.
second: the post says red green (the character) not steve smith (the actor) there is a difference 
third: If you want to get technical the post doesnt say president of the US just president, might be president of the glee club ,book club ,or even HT.Dont have to be a resident to be president of those.
Fourth: If he did want to run for US president Im sure he could get someone to back date a birth certificate from Hawaii.
SO HANG IN THERE AND REMEMBER WERE ALL IN THIS TOGETHER


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

For the other Red Green fans....


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

was it a septic suckin seminar?


----------



## jerry arnold (Dec 1, 2018)

poppy said:


> Why would any real man want to change? Manliness is like anything else. If you don't use it you lose it. First your wife balks when you order her to do the dishes, mow the yard, plow the garden, or wash your truck. If you don't stop it there by smacking her back into compliance, pretty soon you find yourself limiting your beer intake, not peeing in the yard, and you forget how to clean fish.


clean what??? she does that too


----------



## jerry arnold (Dec 1, 2018)

Clem said:


> There's no real shame to being a Vegan. Probably easy to work on.


LMAO...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> ink blots







Oh........Wait............you said "*blots*"...............Never mind......


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

mreynolds said:


> Ok, now I have some ink blots for you to look at.


Been there done that. The lady showed me a bunch of photos that looked like people in various sexual positions. When we got done she told me I was extremely predisposed to sex, she got a bit red faced when I replied.... "Me?!..... Yer the one with all the dirty pictures!".


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Clem said:


> There's no real shame to being a Vegan. Probably easy to work on.


You know I’ve heard there are no Vegas in museums.
It seams every time the factory tried to send them one they rusted out on the truck before they got there!


----------



## Falfrenzy (Aug 20, 2018)

elevenpoint said:


> I'm not changing, Wednesday morning 9am at the vet, had to put down a 16 yo. We shed quite a few tears. Built him an oak casket, dug him a grave and shed some more. A few more before we covered him up at dark.
> We went to town for burgers for dogs beer, etc. Had a funeral. Later with beer poured a gallon of gas in the old cistern that we use and burn the trash off and lit that, delayed reaction and explosion which lifted up entire concrete top. Hay bale caught on fire.
> Lost part of a bale.
> Testosterone is good.


Want to ask a question of what you posted: Did you say you burn trash in an old cistern?

Cistern, like a below ground cavity where water is usually stored?


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Falfrenzy said:


> Want to ask a question of what you posted: Did you say you burn trash in an old cistern?
> 
> Cistern, like a below ground cavity where water is usually stored?


Yes, I cleaned and burned this property and all metal goes into the cistern plus all trash and then burn that.
I am going to demo the top and sides that are two foot above grade, then cap it below grade with flowable fill.
Bring it to grade with dirt.
It is 10'x10' and 12' deep.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

As for the original post about a man changing, I don't know how many women have married messed up men thinking they were what he needed and they were going to change him. 

I always tell them, if you feel the need to change him he is not the one for you. I pray my husband never changes!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Miss Kay said:


> As for the original post about a man changing, I don't know how many women have married messed up men thinking they were what he needed and they were going to change him.
> 
> I always tell them, if you feel the need to change him he is not the one for you. I pray my husband never changes!


Exactly. Why would you buy a car and bring it home hoping it turns into a truck?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I spent a bit of time figuring about turning a Cadillac into a tractor. My Grandpa had a tractor with the steel, cleated wheels, and he took an old pickup truck, and used it as a tractor for years. I'll never forget him with a metal bedspring and several hundred pounds of rocks on it for weight, raking out the garden at the end of the year. He called it his "trucktor"

So, clearly, I would have called my machine a Cadillactor.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

poppy said:


> Why would any real man want to change? Manliness is like anything else. If you don't use it you lose it. First your wife balks when you order her to do the dishes, mow the yard, plow the garden, or wash your truck. If you don't stop it there by smacking her back into compliance, pretty soon you find yourself limiting your beer intake, not peeing in the yard, and you forget how to clean fish.


W0W! Do you have a wife? If not it might be advisable to stay single ! I am married to a very good real man. He is kind and compassionate but also stands up for what he believes. He is gentle but also rugged. He does all the things necessary on a farm but also is a good writer and most of all he believes in God. Our relationship is based on mutual respect , giving each other space to pursue things we like and a deep abiding love. We don't order each other to do anything. We do for each other because we are a team with similar goals and want what is best for each other. After reading what you said about a wife I know if anything ever happened and my husband died before me I would never re-marry because there might be other men out there who think like you! I hope you learn to enjoy a happy single life unless your thinking changes. As Red Green said --" I can change if I have too!" Have a nice day.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Danaus29 said:


> Does everything have to evolve into an unrelated argument????? Must be the incoming storm.
> 
> PBS took Red Green off the air here.  Hubby and I loved that show. We know someone from Canada who hated it. He said he felt it portrayed Canadian men in a bad light. I told him I saw several shows before I realized they were set in Canada. I said I thought that was just a make-do man from anywhere. I had to stop hubby from applying a couple 'Possum Van improvements to my van! But I admit the parallel parking device was pretty "handy".


Like so many shows on TV Red Green was a "spoof" a comedy !Back when we had TV we watched it and had a good laugh . It was fun and not to be taken seriously like many other shows over the years. I wonder if people are getting more sensitive now days and have forgotten what is funny?!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I've never seen an episode of red green so am a bit out of the loop when it comes to possum vans. I kinda miss some of good comedy shows of yesteryear, everything seems to be geared toward teaching us political correctness these days. I am kind to others, take care of my Yvonne, I don't beat my children nor kick puppies. Why would I want to change?


----------



## Falfrenzy (Aug 20, 2018)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I've never seen an episode of red green so am a bit out of the loop when it comes to possum vans. I kinda miss some of good comedy shows of yesteryear, everything seems to be geared toward teaching us political correctness these days. I am kind to others, take care of my Yvonne, I don't beat my children nor kick puppies. Why would I want to change?


RedGreen TV has all 200+ episodes free on YouTube. Get cracking, you've got a decade of Canadian wit and duck tape ingenuity to catch up on!

If I can't get to sleep, The Red Green Show or NPR's Car Talk with Click and Clack (R.I.P. Tommie) on my smart phone will knock me out better than a church sermon. Just make sure you don't have autoplay enabled, who knows what weird rabbit hole YouTube will take you down....


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

I dont get the purpose of the initial post/statement...
Being a man is nothing bad, and since it is not even defined what it means to be a man, pretty much every male and female has a different understanding...
*initial statement censored*


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

A man is the male of the "people" species. I know, seems like quite a few these days have trouble with that. It's pretty simple stuff actually.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Actually we are all just a little bit self over rating mammals...like dogs, dolphins or elephants...
And considering their behavior against ours, they are all way smarter then we are...smile


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Meinecke said:


> Actually we are all just a little bit self over rating mammals...like dogs, dolphins or elephants...
> And considering their behavior against ours, they are all way smarter then we are...smile


Yep my Dogs goes after any female that comes along.  That is in Heat.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Not here in Jersey...here you dont have dogs in heat...pretty much all are "fixed"...which think is a bad word for it, since they are broken now after doing it...
But to answer your post...
He might go after the ladies, but leaves the Rain forrest alone, does not kill for oil or poison everything around him for the fast money


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Falfrenzy said:


> RedGreen TV has all 200+ episodes free on YouTube. Get cracking, you've got a decade of Canadian wit and duck tape ingenuity to catch up on!
> 
> If I can't get to sleep, The Red Green Show or NPR's Car Talk with Click and Clack (R.I.P. Tommie) on my smart phone will knock me out better than a church sermon. Just make sure you don't have autoplay enabled, who knows what weird rabbit hole YouTube will take you down....


Thank you for the info about YouTube!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

lmrose said:


> W0W! Do you have a wife? If not it might be advisable to stay single ! I am married to a very good real man. He is kind and compassionate but also stands up for what he believes. He is gentle but also rugged. He does all the things necessary on a farm but also is a good writer and most of all he believes in God. Our relationship is based on mutual respect , giving each other space to pursue things we like and a deep abiding love. We don't order each other to do anything. We do for each other because we are a team with similar goals and want what is best for each other. After reading what you said about a wife I know if anything ever happened and my husband died before me I would never re-marry because there might be other men out there who think like you! I hope you learn to enjoy a happy single life unless your thinking changes. As Red Green said --" I can change if I have too!" Have a nice day.


I think he was just kidding.


----------



## jerry arnold (Dec 1, 2018)

light rain said:


> Thank you for the info about YouTube!


Yep...you're right about the "auto play"...start out with golden oldie country and by dawn's early light you've got death metal with bagpipes


----------

